# Rewrite & Userverzeichnisse



## Mr.Portman (2. Feb. 2008)

Ich versuche mich gerade ein wenig mit den Userverzeichnissen.
Was mir nicht gefällt, ist der Aufruf:

http://www.domain.tld/~[prefix]_Username
Viel schöner wäre doch:
http://www.domain.tld/~Username

Hat da jemand etwas in der Hinterhand?

Gruß


----------



## Till (4. Feb. 2008)

Um das zu erreichen, müsstest Du die Funktion make_vhost in der Datei /root/ispconfig/scripts/lib/config.lib.php ändern, dort werden die Apache direktiven geschrieben.


----------



## Mr.Portman (4. Feb. 2008)

Soweit will ich da gar nicht eingreifen, mir reicht es alleine für den Aufruf der Webseite im Browser. Und da dachte in an mod_rewrite, das müsste doch auch irgends hinhauen. Aber da fehlt mir der Tiefgang.


----------



## Till (4. Feb. 2008)

Das was ich Dir oben beschrieben habe, ist ja auch mod_rewrite  Die Regeln müssen halt irgendwo auch in die pache Konfiguration geschrieben werden.


----------

